#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  تعالوا نتعرف اكتر على السيده خديجه رضوان الله عليها

## Ahla_Rose

يا صاحب الهم إن الهم منفرج أبشر بخير فإن الفارج الله 
إذا بُليت فثق بالله وارضى به إن الذي يكشف البلوى هو الله 
الله يحدث بعد العسر ميسرةً لا تجزعن فإن الصانـع الله




سيدات بيت النبوة 
السيدة خديجة بنت خويلد رضي الله عنها 
نسبها رضي الله عنها 
هي خديجة بنت خويلد بن أسد بن عبد العزى بن قصي القرشية الاسدية امها فاطمة بنت زائدة بن الاصم و اسمه جندب بن هدم بن رواحه بن حجر بن عبد بن معيص بن عامر بن لؤي 

مولدها رضي الله عنها 
ولدت رضي الله عنها عام 68 قبل الهجرة النبوية الشريفة و كان ذلك قبل علم الفيل بخمس عشرة سنة تقريبا و هذه السنة توافق علم 556 ميلاديا كانت تدعى في الجاهلية "الطاهرة" فكأن الله تعالى طهرها و جهزها لدورها الخالد و قد تزوجت قبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أبا هالة و انجبت له هند بنت ابي هالة و هالة ابن ابي هالة ثم خلف عليها عتيق بن عابد و انجبت له هند بنت عتيق 

زواجها بالرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم 
كانت السيدة خديجة رضي الله عنها تبعث رجالا يتاجرون في مالها نظير اجر فخرج الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم بتجارتها الى الشام لما عرفت عن امانته و فضله و كان معه صلى الله عليه و سلم غلامها "ميسرة" و ما ان عاد الركب الى مكه حتى انطلق "ميسرة" يملأ سمعها بحديث مثير عن رحلته مع النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم حيث نزلوا بالقرب من صومعت راهب فجلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم تحت شجرة فقال الراهب لميسرة انه لم يجلس تحت هذه الشجرة الا نبي كما تمكن الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم من تحقيق ربح لم يتحقق من قبل للسيدة خديجة و هكذا نشئت العاطفة العظيمة داخل السيدة خديجة فعلى فبالرغم من انه لا توجد في قريش من تنافسها شرفا و نسبا الا انها ترددت هل يقبلها رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و هي الكهلة ذات الاولاد...هل يستجيب لها "محمد" و قد انصرف عن عذارى مكة و زهرات بني هاشم النضرات فافضت بسرها الى صديقتها "نفيسة بنت أمية" و هونت "نفيسة" الامر عليها فهي ذات غنى و جمال و لا توجد من تفوقها نسبا و شرفا و كل قومها حريص على الزواج منها ذهبت "نفيسة" الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ووجهت بلطف الى السيدة خديجة رضي الله عنها و كانت به رغبة فيها و لكنه لم يكن يملك ما يتزوج به فلما وجهته تقدم لخطبتها وتزوجها رسول الله 

خير زوجة 
سارت الحياة المباركة بالزوجين السعيدين أحسن سير و كيف لا و ربها خير الخل أجمعين و ربتها خير نسائها و لما رأت السيدة خديجة حب رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم لمولاها زيد بن حارثه وهبته اياه فزادت محبتها في قلب رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و كفل المصطفى لبن عمه على بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه فكانت له خير ام و قد أكمل الله عز و جل عليهما السعادة فرزقهما الولد فولدت له القاسم –و به كان يكنى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم- و عبد الله زينب و رقية و ام كلثوم وفاطمة وقد ما الاولاد الذكور رضعا و عاشت الاناث فامن برسول الله و هاجرن معه 

أول المصدقين 
كانت انباء عن اقتراب ميعاد ظهور النبي الخاتم تتناقل في الجزيرة العربية لاسيما في مكة لكن احدا لم يكن يدري يقينا كيف و متى يكون المبعث المنتظر و كان رسول الله قد نزع الى التأمل فكان كثيرا ما يذهب الى غار حراء للتعبد و ما كانت "خديجة" في وقار سنها و جلال امومتها لتضيق بهذه الخلوات التي تبعده عنها احيانا او تعكر عليه صفو تأملاته بالمعهود من فضول النساء بل حاولت ما وسعها الجهد ان تحوطه بالرعاية و الهدوء ما قام في البيت فاذا انطلق الى غار حراء ظلت عيناها عليه من بعيد و ربما ارسلت وراءه من يحرسه و يرعاه و هكذا بدا كل شئ مهيأ لاستقبال الرسالة المنتظرة فلما جاء الوحي و هرع اليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم خائفا و نفض لديها مخاوفه قال "لقد خشيت على نفسي" و ضمته الى صدرها و قد اثار مراه أعمق عواطف الامومة فغي قلبها و هتفت في ثقة و يقين "الله يرعانا يا ابا القاسم أبشر يا بن العم و اثبت فوالذي نفس خديجة بيده اني لارجو ان تكون نبي هذه الامة و الله لا يخزيك الله ابدا انك لتصل الرحم و تصدق الحديث و تحمل الكل و تقري الضعيف و تعين على نوائب الحق" انساب صوتها رضي الله عنها لى فؤاد رسول الله ليبعث في نفسه الطمأنينة و الهدوء فانطلقت به الى ابن عمها "ورقة ابن نوفل" و كان شيخا كبيرا قد عمي فقالت له خديجه "يا بن عم اسمع من ابن اخيك" فأخبره رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بما حدث فقال له ورقة " هذا الناموس الذي نزل على موسىعليه السلام يا ليتني فيها جذعا ليتني اكون حيا اذ يخرجك قومك" فقال رسول الله "أومخرجي هم؟" قال "نعم لو يأت رجل بمثل ما جئت به الا عودي و ان يدركني يومك انصرك نصرا مؤزرا" 

صبرها على الشدائد في سبيل الله رضي الله عنها 
للسيدة خديجة رضي الله عنها اكبر الفضل في الصبر على المحن و مساندة رسول الله و مواساته بالمال و الكلمة الطيبة التي تخفف عنه فقاست معه سنوات الحصار و اقامت ثلاث سنوات في شعب ابي طالب –عندما اعلنت قريش مقاطعتها للمسلمين-و هي الحسيبة الشريفة و زاد بلائها عدو الله ابو لهب عندما امر بنيه ان يطلقا ابنتيها 

كرمها و برها رضي الله عنها 
شاء الله تعالى ان تكتمل فضائل امنا السيدة خديجة رضي الله عنها فكانت مثالا للكرم و البر و كانت تبر من يحبهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فقد أصابت الناس سنة جدب بعد زواجها من رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و في هذه السنة جاءت حليمة السعدية زائرة فعادت من عنده و معها من مال الطاهره السيدة خديجة بعير يحمل الماء و اربعون رأسا من الغنم ووصل بر السيدة خديجة الى ابعد من ذلك حيث كانت "ثوبيه" أول مرضعة للرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم تدخل على النبي الكريم بعد ان تزوج الطاهره فكانت تكرمها و تصلها و فاء و كرما لزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و لذلك كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يجلها و يقدرها 

عبادتها رضي الله عنها 
مكثت السيدة خديجة رضي الله عنها تصلي مع النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم الصلاة التي كانت و هي ركعتان في الغداة و ركعتان في العشي و ذلك قبل ان تفرض لصلوات الخمس في ليلة الاسراء ذكر الامام ابن اسحاق –رحمه الله- قال " حدثني بعض اخل العلم ان الصلاة حين افترضت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم اتاه جبريل و هو باعلى مكة فهمز له بعقبه في ناحية الوادي فانفجرت منه عين من ماء مزن فتوضأ جبريل و محمد عليهما السلام ثم صلى ركعتين و سجد اربع سجدات ثم رجع النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و قد اقر الله عينه و طابت نفسه و جاءه ما يحبه من الله عز و جل فأخذ بيد خديجة حتى اتى بها العين فتوضأ كما توضأ جبريل ثم ركع ركعتين و سجد اربع سجدات هو و خديجة ثم كان هو و خديجة يصليان سرا 

حب الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم لها 
و قد احبها رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم حبا شديدا بلغ ان غارت منها أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها و هي من هي حظوة عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قالت كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم لا يكاد يخرج من البيت حتى يذكر خديجة فيحسن الثناء عليها فذكرها يوما من الايام فادركتني الغيرة فقلت هل كانت الا عجوزا فقد ابدلك الله خيرا منها فغضب حتى اهتز مقدم شعره من الغضب ثم قال "لا و الله ما ابدلني الله خيرا منها امنت بي اذ كفر الناس و صدقتني و كذبني الناس وواستني في مالها اذ حرمني الناس و رزقني الله منها أولادا اذ حرمني اولاد النساء"لاقالت عائشة فقلت في نفسي لا اذكرها بسيئة ابدا 

و عن عائشة رضي الله عنها ايضا قالت "ما غرت على أحد من نساء النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ما غرت على خديجة و ما رأيتها و لكن كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يكثر من ذكرها و ربما ذبح الشاة ثم يقطعها أعضاء ثم يبعثها في صدائق خديجة فربما قلت له كأنه لم يكن في الدنيا امراة الا خديجة ؟ فيقول "انها كانت و كانت و كان لي منها ولد" و مما يدل على مكانتها عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم انه لم يتزوج غيرها في حياتها و كان يقول صلى الله عليه و سلم "اني رزقت حبها" 

و قد ظل صلى الله عليه و سلم على وفائه لذكراها و يدل على ذلك ما حدث في غزوة بدر الكبرى اذ أسر أبو العاص بن ربيع زوج زينب بنت الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم فأرسلت الوفيه بنت الطاهره فداء لزوجها ابي العاص و من ضمن الفداء قلادة كانت قلدتها بها والدتها المعطاءة ليلة زفافها فلما راها رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم رق لها رقة شديدة و تذكر زوجه المباركة الوفية خديجة و قال لأصحابه "ان رأيتم ان تطلقوا أسيرها و تردوا لهل قلادتها فافعلوا" 

و قد قال صلى الله عليه و سلم "خير نسائها مريم بنت عمران و خير نسائها خديجة" و قال ايضا صلى الله عليه و سلم "كمل من الرجال كثير و لم يكمل من النساء الا ثلاث مريم بنت عمران و اسية امرأت فرعون و خديجة بنت خويلد و فضل عائشة على النساء كفضل الثريد على سائر الطعام" 

حبها لرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم 
ذكر في كتاب نزهة المجالس و منتخب النفائس انه قد ذكر في عقائق الحقائق ان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لما تزوج السيدة خديجة كثر كلام الحساد فيها فقالوا ان محمدا فقير و قد تزوج بأغنى النساء فكيف رضيت خديجة بفقره؟ فلما بلغها ذلك أخذتها الغيرة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ان يعير بفقره فدعت رؤساء الحرم و أشهدتهم ان جميع ما تملكه لمحمد صلى الله عليه و سلم فان رضي بفقري فذلك من كرم أصله فتعجب الناس منها و انقلب القول فقالوا ان محمدا أمسى من أغنى أهل مكة و خديجة أمست من أفقر اهل مكة فأعجبها ذلك فقال بما اكافئ خديجة؟ فجاءة جبريل و قال ان الله يقرئك السلام و يقول لك مكافأتها علينا فانتظر النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم المكافأة فلما كان ليلة المعراج و دخل الجنة وجد فيها قصرا مد البصر فيه ما لا عين رأت و لا أذن سمعت و لا خطر على قلب بشر فقال يا جبريل لمن هذا قال لخديجة فقال صلى الله عليه و سلم هنيئا لها لقد أحسن الله مكافأتها 

بشارتها بالجنة و فقهها في الرد 
أتى جبريل صلى الله عليه و سلم النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فقال "أقرئ خديجة من الله و مني السلام و بشرها ببيت في الجنة من قصب لا صخب فيه و لا نصب" فقالت "ان الله هو السلام و على جبريل السلام و عليك السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته" و القصب هو اللؤلؤ المجوف و الصخب هو رفع الصوت و النصب هو التعب رحمك الله من فقيهه فقد عرقت ان الله لا يليق به ما يليق بخلقه فهو السلام كما ان السلام هو دعاء بالسلامة فلا يليق بالمولى الا الثناء بما هو اهله و كذلك من فقهها رد السلام على من بلغه 

وفاتها رضي الله عنها 
توفيت أمنا خديجة رضي الله عنها في شهر رمضان سنة عشر من النبوة و هي يومئذ بنت خمس و ستون سنة و دفنت بالحجون و نزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم في حفرتها و لم تكن يومئذ سنة الجنازة الصلاة عليها و كان ذلك قبل الهجرة بنحو ثلاث سنوات و بعد خروج بني هاشم من الشعب بوقت قليل و قد مات في نفس العام عم الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم فشق ذلك عليه صلى الله عليه و سلم و سمي "عام الحزن" و لم يكن ذلك الا لحمايتهما الدعوة و للدور الذي قام به كل منهما و لم يؤذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم الا بعد موتهما 

فضلها رضي الله عنها 
و في كتاب نزهة المجالس و منتخب النفائس ان السيدة فاطمة رضي الله عنها قالت بعد موت أمها و الله يا نبي الله لا ينفعني طعام و لا شراب حتى تسأل جبريل عليه السلام عن أمي فسأله فقال هي بين سارة و مريم في الجنة 

و قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أفضل نساء الجنة خديجة بنت خويلد و فاطمة بنت محمد و مريم بنت عمران و اسية بنت مزاحم امرأة فرعون 

وفي رواية قال جبريل عليه السلام يا محمد ما نزلت من عند سدرة المنتهى الا و يقول الله تعالى يا جبريل سلم على خديجة 

وعن معاذ رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله ذكر في كتب نزهة المجالس و منتخب النفائس لخديجة رضي الله عنها و هي في سكرات الموت أتكرهين ما قد نزل بك و الله لقد جعل الله لك في السكرة خيرا فاذا قدمت على ضراتك فأقرئيهن السلام مني مريم بنت عمران و اسية بنت مزاحم و كلثوم أخت موسى عليه السلام فقالت علي الوفاء يا رسول الله ذكره القرطبي 

سبحان الله وبحمده,,,,سبحان الله العظيم
لا اله الا انت سبحنك انا كنا من الظالمين
سبحان اللهم وبحمدك نشهد ان لا اله الا انت نستغفرك ونتووب اليك
صلي الله علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
صلى الله على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
ماشاء الله السيدة خديجة اعظم مثال للزوجة المسلمة المؤمنة العابدة ربها
شكرا اختى الكريمة احلى روز على الموضوع الرائع
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*

----------

